# George Gianopoulos youtube channel terminated



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I was a regular listener to this channel on youtube because he posted interesting (and fairly obscure) music from the 20th century and also music from new and upcoming composers. Sometimes the composer would interact with and react to people in the comments section about their music.

Now the channel has been terminated because of "multiple third-party claims of copyright infringement". That may have been some of the recordings of the older pieces, though he always said he was willing to remove things.

It's not like much of this music has any other outlet and I think he was reaching a pretty wide audience.

Shame really.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

He's back, actually, as "GN Gianopoulos" (and has been for a while).


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)

One thing he should do instead of using officially released recordings is download and use recordings from other YouTube videos of live performances.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

If you don't already know them you would probably like the Welesz channels too.
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheWelleszTheatre

other channels in the series are listed on the right of that page


----------

